# Homestead Heritage School of Woodworking - Joinery I Class



## BTimmons

That's good info to have. Being right around the corner from you, I've looked at their courses before but never attended.


----------



## TexAus

+1, I took a course there and was very happy with what was taught and how friendly everyone was. Not to mention the best smoked brisket I have ever had (and having grown up in Texas smoking my own and enjoying bbq from others that's really saying something)!


----------



## cakman

+1 about the food. I had the cheeseburger for lunch and it was excellent. Fresh greens and bread made from the grainery on site. Cant beat that. A few members of the group had the Coconut cream pie and loved it. Frank asked the waitress if they had Fried Pies but they didnt. Apparently he has the inside scoop on these Fried Pies. Ill have to look into that more the next time I am there  .


----------



## hokieman

I have seen Frank at woodworking shows and Lie Nielsen events in Austin. He is really a great guy, very talented and a good instructor. Thanks for the review. I have been interested in learning from Frank for quite a while. Maybe now I'll do it.


----------



## TominTexas

Took a course there myself a few years ago - it's a great teaching environment and excellent instructors - yes, the food is a huge attraction - next time you're there, try the jalapeno cheese soup.

Tom


----------



## desandlin

Yes, Homestead Heritage's classes are well worth the cost. I've taken the 6-day joinery foundation class and the 12-day dresser class. Frank, and the other instructors, teach applicable techniques and the balance between working with hand tools and machines. Several more of his classes are on my list. When taking a class, I agree with the rest of you to highly recommend budgeting lunch with the class each day for terrific, fresh food, commeraderie and conversation.


----------



## corpmule

I just discovered the web site for the Homestead Traditional Craft Village School of Woodworking. I was searching for reviews when I found a link to this one.

I read on the Wookworking online web site that Paul Sellers has something to do with the woodworking school. But that was posted back on December 24th, 2007.

...Paul Sellers, who started his professional woodworking career in 1965. Paul is now the director of woodworking at the Homestead Heritage School of Woodworking in Waco, Texas/

A question for anyone who's taken the courses down there, especially the "Six-Day Foundational Joinery Course", I'm wondering, what type of projects do you build during the course and, is it basically just getting a pile of boards already sized up, then cutting a few joints and assembling them? Or does the student actually make all the pieces for the project being built?

I'm just trying get a better idea what the course is like. It sounds very interesting and I'm seriously considering it.


----------



## cakman

Corpmule,

I haven't taken the 6 day course but I have taken the joinery 1 class, and will be taking joinery 2 next month. As for projects, the joinery 1 class will learn to hand cut dados, mortice and tennon, and dovetail joints. Joinery 2 will make a candle box and a wall hanging shelf. Joinery 3 will make a shakers style side table. All the stock is already milled for you because of time. There is a lot of discussion before you touch the projects and frank usually demonstrates each thing first. Frank knows his stuff and is good about answering questions during the discussion sessions so it really is worth the time spent. He also demonstrates sharpening chisels and saws as well as how to use handplanes, etc. For a beginner or a novice the joinery classes are great. And then after you take them you can enroll in the more advanced classes. Again all this is from my limited experience and looking at the class descriptions on the site. I hope you decide to do them.

Cory


----------



## WordCarver

I just got back from the woodworking show in Fort Worth. The show was great but the best part was learning from Frank. Like others have said, he really knows his stuff and obviously enjoys doing and teaching it. It really left me wanting more. Somehow I will find time to take at least one class at the school.


----------

